# Prednisolone tablets



## silverstar (28 March 2010)

Has anyone used it for their horses breathing? I am about to use it for my horses severe rao/copd but am worried as Ive heard about the side effects. One being lammi


----------



## Solitaire07 (28 March 2010)

I used them for Jack for an allergy and he reacted v badly- colic and severe scouring- spent long evening feeding him 10 pints of natural yoghurt to perk him up ( took 4 pots 10mls at a time for him to brighten up...)
However don't let me put you off it might just be Jack can't handle the prednisolone tablets- he had low dose steroid injections and coped fine.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (28 March 2010)

penfold said:



			Has anyone used it for their horses breathing? I am about to use it for my horses severe rao/copd but am worried as Ive heard about the side effects. One being lammi
		
Click to expand...

I have used them on a Clyde x and a Percheron X for breathing problems with no ill effects.  Because both horses were so big and well my vet did not dare give them steroid injection for fear of inducing lammi. So he prescribed the preds instead. They had 10 x 2 a day initially with no side effects.


----------



## glenruby (28 March 2010)

Preds have a lower risk for laminitis than the Dex injections so are usually safer. I know quite a few horses currently on preds (had 6 on them last week for various reasons) and have not had any problems with short term use so far. Just make sure you taper off the dose-rate when finishing the course.


----------



## silverstar (28 March 2010)

Thanks I will slowly reduce the dosage when finished. Ive been given antibiotics to give with them, not sure why as she had them when first diagnosed.


----------



## TarrSteps (29 March 2010)

Prednisone does suppress the immune system so can be tricky if an infection is also suspected, which may be behind your vet's thinking if her recent attack was predicated by an infection.


----------



## Fransurrey (29 March 2010)

Just be aware that it also interferes with the anxiety response, as it's a corticosteroid. when you stop the dose, your horse may be more anxious than usual for a little while.

The antibiotics will be to stop any secondary infection arising as a result of the change in the mucosa of the airways (and the immunosuppressant action of the steroids).


----------



## silverstar (29 March 2010)

How do you get the horse to eat antibiotics when shes really fussy eater and the last time she had the antibiotics she refused to eat it. Shes on a lot of grass (just moved yards) and wont even eat her tea. Arghh. I give up.


----------



## silverstar (29 March 2010)

What dose should I be giving her? It says 1 tablet on the packet but its a 3 week course and Ive got about 30 tablets. That cant be right can it?

Why cant I edit old posts??


----------



## Shilasdair (29 March 2010)

penfold said:



			What dose should I be giving her? It says 1 tablet on the packet but its a 3 week course and Ive got about 30 tablets. That cant be right can it?

Why cant I edit old posts??
		
Click to expand...

Are you asking about the dosage for the antibiotics or the Prednisolone pills?

I've had to give my 4yr old Preds, for an allergy to midge bites - and she didn't have any side effects at all.
S


----------



## silverstar (29 March 2010)

The dosage for prednisolone.


----------



## Shilasdair (29 March 2010)

penfold said:



			The dosage for prednisolone.
		
Click to expand...

What does your horse weigh?
S


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (30 March 2010)

My horse has decided that he'd rather starve than eat Noradine sachets (antibiotics). I tried every trick in the book and ended up wasting 3 sachets. In the end I was covered in apple juice, speedibeet and horse slobber and he still wouldn't eat it. For 2 pins I'd have shoved it up his backside. I had to go and pick up 10 Noradine paste tubes from the vets. Same antibiotic but in a paste like a wormer. Just shoved it down Sunny's throat, no problem. But sachets are £5 each, the tubes are £18 each!!!!!!!!! Good luck!


----------



## silverstar (30 March 2010)

She weighs about 680 and is 16.3. 

Box of frogs - she wont even take wormers. I have to mix them into her feed.


----------



## rangerover (30 March 2010)

Don't know where older posts are but I think I told you my vet recommended Prednisolone injections over the tablets.  I have just fished out the piece of paper I wrote the notes on and it saysInjections 35 pounds for 5 weeks worth, tabs 45 pounds/1000, 100 tabs per day.  But I suppose it depends on how many mcg the tabs are.  I still haven't decided what to give her yet, am hoping it might go away!


----------



## silverstar (30 March 2010)

My vet must think Im made of money. I didnt realise they were that expensive.


----------



## rangerover (30 March 2010)

So what are you going to do?


----------



## silverstar (30 March 2010)

They've given me the tablets so she's on them.


----------



## jodie3 (30 March 2010)

Several years ago I had them for my cob when he had a really bad go with COPD after an infection.  I had always been worried about them cos of the side effects, esp lami but he had no problems at all.  I remember I had to count out hundreds of the little tablets and grind them up. Don't remember them being that expensive but it was a little while ago.
I've found mixing the drugs with live yogurt or ready to eat custard in a large syringe and then syringeing it into their mouths like a wormer works well.


----------



## mymare (30 March 2010)

glenruby said:



			Preds have a lower risk for laminitis than the Dex injections so are usually safer. I know quite a few horses currently on preds (had 6 on them last week for various reasons) and have not had any problems with short term use so far. Just make sure you taper off the dose-rate when finishing the course.
		
Click to expand...

Yes please do, this is really important.  I had a course of Prednisolone tablets for my asthma a few months ago.  The doctor didnt wean me off them and I was really ill for 5 days, couldn't drive, had the most horrendous dizzy spells and was physically shaking all over.  Was furious when I found out he should have instructed me to cut them down gradually.  Was very scary.  Would hate to think how it would affect a horse.


----------



## rangerover (31 March 2010)

Would it be the same for the injections would you think?I am still very much 'on the fence' on this issue but wanting to bring my horse back into work which she will need some medication/support for.


----------



## rangerover (31 March 2010)

enfold, would you be able to post after a few days to let us know if they are working?
Thanks RR


----------



## galaxy (31 March 2010)

Preds are horribly expensive.  My boy was on them for 5 months last year for chronic diarrohea before I finally lost him.

He was on 10 tablets a day!! (14hh)  100 tablets in a pot which cost £70.  Luckily he was insured...  My husband and I did have a conversation about what we'd do when the insurance ran out, but sadly it never came to that.

He was a fussy sod about stuff, and he got bored of things easy.  But I found mixing it with mix, beet, nuts or best thing molasses (you can buy it bottled from feedmerchants).  I even mixed some powder in apple juice and suringed it down his throat!!


----------



## druid (31 March 2010)

We often give 40 tablets a day for 40 days from the 14 day in foal scan - We just chuck the 40 tabelts in a 50ml syringe, add warm water and syringe down them!


----------



## silverstar (31 March 2010)

She wont take the syringe as she wont take the wormer I give her. 

Rangerover - Shes been on it since Sunday but she was in for about 3 days at night. I turned her out last night 24/7 cant really tell at the moment but will keep you updated.

BTW Is it worth claiming on insurance for this?? She is insured and I think its covered. Altho it started in Feb 2010. Have I left it too late?


----------



## rangerover (1 April 2010)

Giv it a try, that's what you pay for!


----------



## galaxy (1 April 2010)

I'd try and claim... Preds are so expensive!

The best way to hide the pred tablets I found was to feed a couple in my hand at a time with an extra strong mint!!  He totally fell for it!!

they were so expensive and he needed them so badly I always worried putting them in his feed incase he didn't eat them, so always hand fed them (nut/mix also worked sometimes)


----------



## silverstar (1 April 2010)

She ate 10 of the 20 Id put in two apples. I thought Id mix it in with the feed and crush the apples. Nope she wouldnt touch it. Feed had antibiotics in so a sachet wasted.

Galaxy - vets said she will be on them for 3 weeks. How long was your horse on them.

Insurance are going to send me a claim form. Not sure the mint idea will work but will try it tomorrow. She wasnt sure about first apple but chucked the second one out. Shes so fussy. Im thinking of trying the syringe idea. That should be fun until Sat when I can get to vets and ask for the injections.


----------



## rangerover (2 April 2010)

Hi again Penfold,
I am following this with bated breath because this is the sort of thing my vet and I discussed and one of the reasons why he recommended, if I di go with Preds, that we should go with injections.  So I am not surprised that she won't eat the tablets.  Are you ok with giving injections? I think they can go anywhere, let me know. Thanks.RR


----------



## galaxy (2 April 2010)

My boy was on them April until the end of July when he died.  He was gonna be on them long term as it was the only thing that was controlling the Diarrohea.  He was on 10 tablets a day most of the time, we did try and reduce them, but we never got far and it would come back terribly.

I would also add he was a 14hh NF, who we had out 24/7 on a few inches of grass (because he was ill he had weight problems) and conditioning feeds and never had a hint of lami (he had never had it either).  My vet said the link wasn't proven.

Hope the mint idea works.  Mine was a real sucker for mints!!!


----------



## silverstar (2 April 2010)

Mints worked today, tomorrow may be another problem. Have syringe and custard on standby!


----------



## rangerover (2 April 2010)

Yeaah but are the drugs working?  Do you ride this nag atm?


----------



## silverstar (3 April 2010)

Rangerover - Drugs look to be working. her breathing is much better today. Shes not been ridden at the moment partly because I want my saddle checked over as it may have broken tree. Why do vets not give you enough tablets to last 3 weeks only enough to last a week? I hope Im not getting charged extra for more tablets. But will start slowly doing some work. Vets did say tho when she was first diagnosed to keep her working as the best thing for her lungs is to try to open them.


----------



## montydon (4 December 2012)

Hi everybody

Can anyone tell me a safe way of reducing prednisolone. I know that slow reduction is necessary but anyone with any experience know how slow. My horse is on 56 at the mo but has come down from 80 by 5 a week. Any help appreciated. Tks


----------



## pepsimaxrock (2 December 2015)

Do they really cost £70 for 100 tablets?????? 
My girl has just been put on 90 tabs (5mg) per day .....  Surely they can't cost that much!!!!


----------



## twiggy2 (2 December 2015)

old post


----------



## pepsimaxrock (2 December 2015)

Ok I'll start new one


----------

